# Locust Temperature



## SiLvEr_SnAkE (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm just wondering at what temps Locust can survive, I bought 6 tubs of locust today and when I got home (after some traffic jams and sitting about in the car) 3 tubs had completely died. I might be cheeky and take them back to the shop and claim they had just randomly died (reckon I'd get away with it?). But I didn't think being sat next to me on the passenger seat they could get that hot?

I'll be sticking them in the boot next time for sure.

Cheers,
Ant.


----------



## Melon (Mar 3, 2008)

they like hot/dry.. might be air problem..


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

I agree. I'd try to take them back, my locusts survive best in hot, dry temps. I once had one in 36 deg c and he turned from a hopper into a locust and i called him Loki and would not feed him to the lizard. I was gutted when he died.
He lasted months. :lol2:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

lol ive done that when my tokay didnt eat a hopper i chucked in , the hopper lasted weeks and moulted into a adult locust so i took it out and kept on a cheese plant in my room lol


----------



## SiLvEr_SnAkE (Mar 1, 2008)

I took them back, they replaced them. They were slightly confused as to why they had died but never mind, I got some more


----------

